# MNF Herf - Schaumburg 10/16



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll be in town on business and plan to hit the Fox & Hounds in Schaumburg Monday night for the game at about 7pm. Who's available?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am planning on making it Rob....just have to finagle my work schedule a bit.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I would happily join you BOTLs as I live pretty close to Fox and Hound. BUT, Ill be in Florida hauling kids around Disneyworld on the 16th . Keep me in mind for the next one!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

There's a chance I can make it - I'll have to see as it gets closer...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> There's a chance I can make it - I'll have to see as it gets closer...


You better be there Mister!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Depends on if I have my car back, if my wife needs her car, etc etc 
I'll see what I can do...


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

too bad it isnt a couple weeks later. I have an overnight in south holland, il?


have fun guys:w


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

backwoods said:


> too bad it isnt a couple weeks later. I have an overnight in south holland, il?
> 
> have fun guys:w


What, you can't make it to Chicago for a Bears game?!? :fu :r


----------



## Goz (Aug 26, 2006)

This makes me miss living in Chi-town


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

RenoB said:


> I'll be in town on business and plan to hit the Fox & Hounds in Schaumburg Monday night for the game at about 7pm. Who's available?


What/where is Fox & Hounds? I might be available....


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tom/Julian,
Hey, I know that place!!!
What fine Karaoke entertainment we had the last time were there.:r 

Sure wish I could make it but it seems I am traveling everywhere lately except back to Chicago.

I am sure you guys will have a blast.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> What/where is Fox & Hounds? I might be available....


Roselle Road, about 2 blocks North of Gold Rd on the West side of the street...at the intersection with Remington Drive. MNF has the Bears, so we might be standing....


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> MNF has the Bears, so we might be standing....


Don't wanna stand! I can get there early and grab a table for what, 4?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Don't wanna stand! I can get there early and grab a table for what, 4?


do it!!
try to get the leather couches - bear right when you go in, and just after you go through the door in the wall into the next room, they're on the right


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

hmmmmmmmm...................


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> hmmmmmmmm...................


C'mon Bruce, come party with the rabble! :r

Rob, when you walk in, the room straight back is the one that is cigar friendly...It looks like You and me for sure, and maybe Julian and Bruce? What about it Gents?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Barring any disaster, I plan to be there.

c'mon Bruce!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> *Barring any disaster, I plan to be there.*
> 
> c'mon Bruce!


You mean like you forgot to do any laundry? :r

c'mon Bruce!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You mean like you forgot to do any laundry? :r
> 
> c'mon Bruce!


yeah, that or it snows again and my wife needs her car, then I'd be SOL.

c'mon Bruce!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

mmblz said:


> do it!!
> try to get the leather couches - bear right when you go in, and just after you go through the door in the wall into the next room, they're on the right


So I'm thinking 6pm should do it? Ya all better get there early too, I'll only be able to fend the fiends off so long :bx

C'mon Bruce!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Sure wish I could make it but it seems I am traveling everywhere lately except back to Chicago.


Carlos, I didn't think your avatar could be any worse than it already was. I was wrong!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think game time is 7:30, hopefully you can get a table in the smoking room at 6...I should be able to be there by 6:45 at the latest.

C'mon Bruce!! :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I can probably be there by 6:30.
Tom what time do you think the worst traffic is at (and don't say "all night", I already know that  )


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I can probably be there by 6:30.
> Tom what time do you think the worst traffic is at (and don't say "all night", I already know that  )


For heading West....5:00-6:00 Just don't try to take 90 all the way to Roselle Road, it is a nightmare west of 53....call me if you need help with a route.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I may end up taking the whole day off work tomorrow...not as much by choice as by necessity. My truck is acting up and I need to get it in. If it's not fixed I will have to rent a car for the day anyway. Either way I'm hoping to get there early enough to get us a table...I'll keep you posted.

C'mon Bruce!~


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Gonna have an early dinner before hitting the road tonight.

Tom, call me if you need me to pick you up or anything.

Look forward to meeting you Julian!

C'mon out and play, Bruce!


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok, Ok, what's going on here?

Fox and Hounds you say? I'm 10 miles away.

Is this a for sure?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

stashu said:


> Ok, Ok, what's going on here?
> 
> Fox and Hounds you say? I'm 10 miles away.
> 
> Is this a for sure?


It's a for sure.

Rob, I will probably rent a car if the truck is down, just can't handle being stranded...a strange phobia I have. You should have my cell if you need to get in touch with me. I will probably try to get there between 5:30 - 6:00 if all goes as planned.

C'mon Bruce!!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> For heading West....5:00-6:00 Just don't try to take 90 all the way to Roselle Road, it is a nightmare west of 53....call me if you need help with a route.


OK, I'll have my wife's car (with gps), so if you just let me know basically where to get off, it should get me there.



icehog3 said:


> I may end up taking the whole day off work tomorrow...not as much by choice as by necessity. My truck is acting up and I need to get it in. If it's not fixed I will have to rent a car for the day anyway. Either way I'm hoping to get there early enough to get us a table...I'll keep you posted.


If you end up without a car/truck this evening, I can give you a ride.

Bruce, I have a couple of cigars for you - hope you'll be there to take them


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Julian...hope this is in time, just got home. Get off RT53 at Higgins....Go straight though on the Frontage Road (don't turn on Higgins) North to Golf...Turn left on Golf (West) to Roselle Road....Turn right (North) on Roselle, it is up about 1/2 mile on the left...in the mall with Richard Walkers Pancake House and Kinkos....you can turn left on Remington if you miss the mall entrance...see you there!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

perfect. leaving in a few, should be there around 6.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> perfect. leaving in a few, should be there around 6.


Kewl....see you there!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great time tonight with 3 great Gorillas...Rob (RenoB), Julian (mmblz) and Scott (M1903A1). The Stoli was flowing, the chili burger was great, and some good company and cigars were shared by all. I'm just sorry we all gave up on the Bears with 5 minutes left in the game...DOH!!

I smoked a great HdM Des Dieux from Julian that made we wonder why I hadn't tried one of these sooner. Scott gifted me with Petit Tatuaje which had interesting flavors which reminded me a bit of Rafael Gonzalez. A nice little cigar that was perfect to lead up to chili burgers. After dinner I smoked a Sancho Panza Corona which Rob handed me...a good cedar tinged smoke with a perfect burn and draw.

The cigars were great, the food was great, the drinks were great (and the Bears sucked until after we left)...but the greatest thing about the night was the company....Thanks for a great night guys!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Like Tom said, a great evening. I started with a great Punch Corona he gave me which made me realize I have to try more than the handful of Punch's I've had. Offered a HdM to the random guy who was sharing bar space with us, and he was very appreciative and bought me a (big) beer. Next up I had an SLR A from Rob. Funny, The first few SLRs I had didn't impress me at all, but the more I have them the more I like them. Then had a quick SCdlH Principe which was plugged, and called it a night - brought home a Tatuaje that Scott gave me, which I hope to smoke soon.

Thanks guys for the cigars and company. Next time we've got the hook up on the leather chairs, and won't have 300 Bears fans screaming every time they get a first down


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Just got in, what a great night last night! Thanks to the local gorillas for keeping me company - beats hell outta sitting in a hotel room  

Good meeting Julian and Scott. Thanks for the Hoyo des Dieux mmblr, awesome smoke - had that terrific HdM flavor. Just wish it were a bit quieter, it was difficult holding a conversation.

Good to see you, Tom. And thanks for the Partagas de Partagas, I took my time with it and was rewarded with several flavor changes - from bold in your face Party to smooth & mellow then back again!

Tom, you bought the wrong car - the Ferrari I test drove could only get up to 100mph weaving thru rush hour traffic :r


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

It was great to finally meet four fellow BOTLs and hang out doing what we do best! Thanks to Icehog for the Diplomaticos (which I plan to try soon), and I'm glad you enjoyed the Tatuaje! To Mmblz, thanks for the Hoyo des Dieux and the use of your lighter! To RenoB, thanks for the wings!

I look forward to the next herf with you guys....


----------

